# eastern/western diamondbacks?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

other than their size and where they live, is there any visual differences in eastern and western diamondback rattlers?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yep! sure is...:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yes they look different, 




















If you want to get technical I could always quote the scale counts for you:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh yeah, they are quite different. all the pictures ive seen look the same lol!

the eastern is the bigger one isnt it?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

YEP!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

look at those teeth! mg:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

lil_me said:


> look at those teeth! mg:


 
they're fangs!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I also think the eastern is darker ( could be wrong)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

looking at all the pics I have seen, the eastern is darker, they can be pretty variable though.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

HABU said:


> they're fangs!!:lol2::lol2:


look at thse *fangs lol!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Eastern Diamondback's are bigger and better im my view. You thinking of getting one or are you just curious?
:no1:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah i agree

im just curious, as much as i'd love one im still only 17 lol 

mabey in 10 years time!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

WDB's have that distintive **** (Racoon) tail and grow longer than EDB's which are fatter.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

EDB's have neorutoxic components in their venon whereas WDB's have more cytotoxic & hemolytic venom.

Here's a "friendly" :crazy: EDB. If you want to count scales.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> If you want to count scales.


:lol2:I was gonna cheat and look it up in my book


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> EDB's have neorutoxic components in their venon whereas WDB's have more cytotoxic & hemolytic venom.
> 
> Here's a "friendly" :crazy: EDB. If you want to count scales.


 
I just remembered what he was doing while looking into my lens....He was taking a "dump" on a Canebrake that was in the cage with him. wned8:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

This is mine western DB


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

very nice brian


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

gorge snakes


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:I wan' it I wan' it!:smile:
Ben


----------

